# Sony BDP-S4100 vs. LG BP420 | Technisat TechniStar S2



## desm_ (8. Oktober 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich besitze nun schon seit mehreren Jahren einen Fernseher, der FullHD unterstützt, habe allerdings noch nie HD-Material damit angeschaut...
Das möchte ich nun mit einem neuen Blu-ray-Player und Receiver ändern 

*Blu-ray*
Hier fielen mir der Sony BDP-S4100 und der LG BP420 ins Auge. Beide haben ungefähr die gleichen Merkmale, unterstützen DVD-Upscaling, die ganzen "Medienfeatures" brauche ich eigentlich nicht, ich will damit nur Blu-rays schauen.
Darum hatte ich auch an den Sony BDP-1100 gedacht, der kostet nämlich nur 55€ und beschränkt sich auf das Abspielen von Blu-rays (und DVD-Upscaling). Da ich wie oben bereits erwähnt meinen Fernseher schon ein paar Jahre habe, wäre vielleicht ein 3D-fähiger Player auch nicht schlecht, sollte der Fernseher mal nicht mehr funktionieren werde ich mir nämlich einen 3D-fähigen zulegen. Optisch gefallen mir sowohl der 4100 als auch der BP420 relativ gut, wobei mich das "eckige" Design des BP420 fast mehr anspricht 
Wahrscheinlich eine dumme Frage, aber es können alle BD-Player alle Discs abspielen, oder? 

*SAT-Receiver*
Der Technisat TechniStar S2 wäre hier meine erste Wahl. Er kostet nur 100€, Technisat ist eine bekannte Marke und er kann das SD-Material auf 720p hochskalieren.

Ich würde mich über eure Meinungen freuen 

Lg desm_


----------



## qwerkop23 (8. Oktober 2013)

in sachen receiver kann ich dir diesen empfehlen.
http://www.amazon.de/Ferguson-102e-...TF8&qid=1381254713&sr=1-1&keywords=ARIVA+!="E

viel leistung für wenig geld. arbeitskollegen, meine eltern und ich haben ihn. alle sind zufrieden. 
von homesharing über cardsharing und upscale ist alles möglich.


----------



## desm_ (8. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an.
Allerdings hat der Receiver nur einen CA-Slot, welcher, wie ich nach kurzer Internetrecherche herausgefunden habe dasselbe wie ein CI-Slot ist. Da ich aus Österreich komme, brauche ich um ORF zu empfangen ein CI+ Modul, da ORF verschlüsselt übertragen wird.
Also kann ich den vergessen, oder?


----------



## qwerkop23 (8. Oktober 2013)

dann solltest du den 202e ins auge fassen.

Ferguson Ariva FA202E Digitaler HDTV-Satelliten-Receiver (HDMI, SCART, 2x USB 2.0) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

btw
ich wohne in deutschland und schaue auch orf hd mit meinem 102e, die frage ist nur wie lange noch


----------



## Elkhife (8. Oktober 2013)

Technisat hatte früher sehr tolle Hardware und noch bessere Software. Wie das heute aussieht weiß ich nicht aber grade bei Digital Receivern würde ich weniger auf den Preis und dafür auf die Software achten. Z.B. hatte Technisat vor 7 Jahren bereits das automatische aktualisieren von Kanälen falls sich die Frequenz ändert drauff was bei aktuellen Billiggeräten immer noch nicht vorhanden ist. Mein Bruder hat für meine Mutter vor 2 Jahren ein "Noname" Receiver gekauft, zum Leidwesen von mir.


----------



## Mayday1980 (9. Oktober 2013)

was brauch ich beim Ferguson Ariva FA202E den noch alles um HD+ schauen zu können?


----------



## desm_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Ferguson Ariva FA202E hat lt. Amazon aber auch nur eine CI-Schnittstelle und keine CI+...

Mein Vater hat auch einen Technisat-Receiver, allerdings einen deutlich teureren. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dem oben genannten Technisat TechniStar S2? Oder mit den BD-Playern im Startpost? 

@qwerkop23: Brauchst du dafür nicht diese ORF Digital Karte mit dem Modul, das in den Ferguson-Receiver gar nicht reinpasst? Und vor allem ORF aus Deutschland?


----------



## desm_ (10. Oktober 2013)

So...war heute mal im Media Markt und hab mir die Geräte angesehen. 

Blu-ray-Player hatten sie nur die 2 von Sony, der LG BP420 ist ja - soweit ich weiß eher schon ein Auslaufmodell. Optisch sprach mich der Sony BDP-S4100 mehr an, hat jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen damit? 

Den Technisat TechniStar S2 hatten sie leider nicht, allerdings meinte der Verkäufer, das wäre ebenfalls ein Auslaufmodell, was doch eigentlich egal ist, oder? 
Aufgrund der mehreren hundert positiven Bewertungen bei Amazon tendiere ich sehr stark, mir den zuzulegen 
Noch ein zusätzliches Problem der Österreicher, hat jemand eventuell Erfahrungen mit dem TechniStar im Zusammenspiel mit ORF? Passt da jedes Modul rein (also sowohl CI als auch CI+) und funktioniert ORF damit definitiv?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## wobix (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe den S4100 seit ca. 4 Monaten und bis jetzt ist mir nichts negatieves aufgefallen.
Ich nutze diesen auch ausschlieslich zum ansehen von BR, DvDs beditze ich keine 
Bild ist klasse und ich merke auf einem 50" Plasma Fernseher den unterschied zwischen HD+ in 1080i und einer BR in 1080p deutlich, 
was dementsprechend für den S4100, aber leider gegen HD+ spricht 
Was du als Kriterium noch hinzufügen solltest , denn wie ich finde nicht ganz unwichtig, ist die anlaufzeit.
Sprich wann der Player anfängt die Disc abzuspielen.
Nichts ist nerviger wenn das Popkorn, die Chips, Cola etc. bereitsteht aber es noch ewig dauert bis endlich der BR Player loslegt. (War bei meinem alten BR Player so da hats ewig gedauert.
Bei dem S4100 ist das allerdings kein Problem, wenn ich die BR eingelegt habe und dann den Onkyo 616 AV Reciever anmache... dann läuft bereits der erste Trailer von der BR wenn der Ton vom AV Reciever an geht 
Pause und Play geht sehr fix und ohne Reaktionszeit, genauso wie die BR Menüs.
Alles super flüssig.

Für das Geld machst du definitiv nichts Falsch
und viel Spass beim Filmeabend 

mfg. Jan


----------



## desm_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe Jan 

Dann werde ich mich wahrscheinlich für den S4100 entscheiden. Da kein HDMI-Kabel beiliegt...die AmazonBasics sind denke ich für den Preis ganz gut, von deleyCON hab ich schon ein 5m Kabel zuhause, ich denke es ist ziemlich egal welches von beiden ich nehme, oder? 

Da ich Receiver und BD-Player gemeinsam bestellen möchte, bräuchte ich von euch noch eine Bestätigung dass der TechniStar S2 gut ist und falls nicht eventuell Alternativen


----------



## The_Checker (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Amazon HDMI Kabel kannst du ruhigen Gewissens kaufen. Ich hab das auch in 3m Länge zwischen TV und PC. Du solltest nur darauf achten das du das HDMI 1.4 Kabel kaufst.


----------



## desm_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Da hier leider nichts mehr kommt, werde ich mir den S4100 und den TechniStar S2 holen und hoffen, dass die beiden gut sind. Explizit zu dem Receiver kam ja leider gar nichts, zum BD-Player hab ich immerhin eine zusätzliche Meinung...

Danke auch an The_Checker für deine Hilfe, ich denke ich nehme das AmazonBasics-Kabel


----------



## desm_ (2. November 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den Sony S4100 und den Technisat TechniStar S2 geholt.

Zum Technistar ist mir bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen, Bildqualität von SD-Sendern hat sich nicht signifikant verbessert, die HD-Sender sehen sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich die nicht wirklich oft schaue  Für ORF muss ich mir noch so eine Karte besorgen, dazu kann ich also noch nichts sagen.
Allerdings hab ich noch eine Frage bzgl. des "SFI". Wie oft muss man das updaten? Ich schalte den Receiver immer nur ein, wenn ich gerade schaue und danach wieder aus. Hab es jetzt 1x manuell runtergeladen, nach 2-3 Tagen waren die Programminfos der Sender aber wieder weg. 

Zum BD-Player: Das Laufwerk kommt mir extrem laut vor. Vor allem bei leisen Szenen, aber auch bei normalen Szenen wo gesprochen wird, hört man im Hintergrund immer recht deutlich das Laufwerksgeräusch, teilweise auch ein hochfrequentes Surren. Ich hab den Fernseher normalerweise nicht recht laut gedreht, dürfte aber trotzdem nicht sein, oder? 
Wollte das Geräusch gerade aufnehmen, dafür ist das Mikrofon meines Handys aber leider zu schlecht  Dafür wollte ich Hangover I nehmen, nach dem Warner Bros. Logo und der FSK-Info war dann so eine sich rotierende Disc zu sehen, 4 Minuten lang, danach hab ich das Einlesen abgebrochen. Komischerweise hatte ich mir den Film ein paar Stunden zuvor auch angesehen, da war der Bildschirm nur ca. 20 Sekunden da, nachdem ich den Player aus- und wieder eingeschalten habe (und den Stecker raus gezogen habe), gings wieder. Außerdem fiel mir bei Kokowääh ein permanentes Rauschen im Bild auf, was allerdings nur von der Nähe wahrzunehmen war und aus 3m Entfernung gestochen scharf aussah...liegt aber denke ich am Film, bei Hangover wars nämlich nicht.

Hoffe dass hat sich jetzt jemand durchgelesen  Mich würde also interessieren, wie sich das SFI normalerweise updatet und ob die Probleme mit dem BD-Player in dieser Preisklasse normal sind.
Danke für eure Hilfe 

Lg desm_


----------



## crae (3. November 2013)

Zu SFI kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber den BD-Player würde ich zurückgeben.

mfg, crae


----------



## stevie4one (4. November 2013)

In den Einstellungen des Technisat gibt es die Option wann die SFI-Info´s geladen werden sollen (sollte etwas mit Programmzeitschrift sein, dort kann auch angegeben werden, für welche Sender die Info´s geladen werden sollen). Habe selbst mehrere Technisat-Geräte im Einsatz (leider nicht dein Gerät), aber bei mir werden die Programminfos´s mitten in der Nacht runtergeladen, so dass diese immer aktuell sind.


----------



## desm_ (4. November 2013)

Welchen BD-Player <100€ würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen, wenn ich den zurückgeben soll? LG BP420? Philips BDP3490/12 (wobei mir der optisch überhaupt nicht zusagt und kaum Bewertungen hat)?
DVDs spielt der Sony S4100 übrigens leise ab und es gibt bei Amazon auch genug Bewertungen, die genau meine Probleme mit dem Player beschreiben...

Das Problem ist, alle Player in dieser Preisklasse haben unter den 1-2 Sterne-Bewertungen welche dabei, dass das Laufwerk zu laut sei. Da würde ich noch am ehesten zum BP420 greifen, da er im Verhältnis viel mehr 5 Sterne-Bewertungen hat. 

Wie ist das bei Amazon, kann ich da einfach den zurückschicken und einen anderen ohne zusätzliche Kosten anfordern? Und in welcher Verpackung soll ich den zurückschicken, die von Amazon ist viel zu groß, da auch noch andere Sachen drin waren... Da ich nur mehr bis Mittwoch Zeit habe für Rücksendungen (14 Tage, oder?), sollte ich auch relativ schnell eine Alternative zum S4100 gefunden haben 

Die Einstellung bzgl. des SFI hab ich auch schon gefunden, nur nehme ich nach dem TV schauen immer alle Geräte vom Netz, wird mir aber anscheinend nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als den Receiver angesteckt zu lassen


----------



## desm_ (5. November 2013)

So...hab mich heute ausführlich mit dem Thema BD-Player auseinander gesetzt...

Ich bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, mir entweder den LG BP730 zu holen, der kostet zwar doppelt so viel wie der Sony S4100, hat dafür bzgl. der Lautstärke nur positive Bewertungen (sogar von den 1 Stern-Rezensenten ). Allerdings dürfen ziemlich viele Player dieser Serie ständig abstürzen und die FB ist auch nicht das Wahre, aber ich denke man kann es ja mal versuchen...

Außerdem wäre noch der LG BP420 interessant, da er ungefähr in der selben Preiskategorie wie der S4100 ist, allerdings ein "wahrnehmbares" Laufwerksgeräusch hat...

Oder habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Alternativen <150€? Oder Erfahrungen mit den eben genannten Modellen?
Er sollte nicht hörbar sein bei normaler Lautstärke, der Sony S4100 ist (hab es gerade noch einmal getestet) auch nicht unbedingt laut, aber man hört immer das Laufwerksgeräusch  - außer wenn grade Musik im Hintergrund der Szene ist.

Ich wäre euch für schnelle Hilfe dankbar, muss den Player spätestens morgen zurücksenden.
Andere Frage: Kann ich den auch zurücksenden und mir einen Gutschein/Geld zurückgeben lassen, um später einen anderen zu kaufen? Und wie oft kann man bei Amazon einen Artikel umtauschen? Öfter als 1x?

Lg desm_


----------



## Mayday1980 (6. November 2013)

ich hab den yamaha bd-s473. Der ist beim einlesen von blu-ray einmal kurz "laut" und ab da höre ich den nicht mehr.
Davor hatte den Samsung BD-E5300 bzw steht er jetzt im Schlafzimmer. Ist auch leise und kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Hab mir den Yamaha nur geholt, weil er optisch zum AVR passt


----------



## Big0 (6. November 2013)

Hab mir bei den Blitzangeboten auf Amazon auch den LG BP730 trotz der schlechten Bewertungen geholt.
Also Youtube und Internet geht leider immernoch recht träge und macht nicht wirklich spaß...
Dafür funktioniert das normale Blueray schauen wirklich perfekt und absolut leise! Solltest natürlich immer zuerst die aktuelle Firmware drauf spielen


----------



## desm_ (6. November 2013)

Der Samsung BD-E5300 hört sich auch ganz gut an, ist allerdings schon etwas älter und war (zumindest laut einer Rezension) schon um 20€ billiger vor einem Jahr. Daher eher nicht 

Bzgl. des LG BP420 noch eine Frage: Der ist ja ebenfalls schon gut ein Jahr im Handel, wie sieht es mit den Firmware-Updates aus? Wie viele Jahre werden die BD-Player normalerweise von den Herstellern versorgt?

YouTube und Internet brauche ich nicht, am ehesten noch die Netzwerkfähigkeit, sollte es irgenwie möglich sein meinen PC als Art NAS einzurichten (oder geht das über eine normale Freigabe auch? )

Noch eine Frage bzgl. der Rücksendung: Habe den S4100 bereits zurückgeschickt, konnte allerdings keinen Umtausch gegen ein anderes Produkt auswählen (bei dem Amazon-Hilfe-Video waren mehrer Optionen verfügbar - teilweise eingegraut). Es waren nur Erstattung und Ersatz verfügbar, Ersatz war zudem eingegraut und ebenfalls nicht verfügbar - wahrscheinlich aufgrund des angegebenen Rücksendegrundes. Erstattung heißt in dem Fall hoffentlich Geld zurück, habe noch nie was zurückgeschickt bei Online-Shops, bin deshalb noch etwas unerfahren in dem Bereich  Problem ist außerdem noch, dass der Karton von Amazon viel zu groß ist. Reicht es, wenn ich den Karton einfach mit Zeitung oder Styropor ausstopfe? 

Lg desm_


----------



## crae (6. November 2013)

Normalerweise heißt Erstattung Geld zurück, ich wüsste auch nicht, dass amazon irgendein Guthaben raushaut, btw bei mindfactory heißt Geld zurück Gutschrift. 
Zum BD-Player, da kann dir keiner was sagen, außer Testseiten, auf die Rezenssionen von von amazon kannst du Pfeifen, selbes gilt für die FW, da labern auch die Leute auf ama...schau dir Tests an und kauf dir was halbwegs aktuelles. Ich klemm mich jetzt mal ran vllt find ich was gutes für dich.

edit: http://www.computerbild.de/produkte/Philips-BDP5600-Blu-ray-Player-TV-Geraete-Video-DVD-8333334.html, nur keinen optischen Tonausgang (haben viele BR-Player nicht), sondern nur analog, http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-42-47.html ...zur Erklärung.
Und falls du doch einen optischen brauchst, weil du ein Soundsystem hast (obwohl das eigentlich keinen Unterschied macht, außer der Player ist Murx) http://www.computerbild.de/produkte...-ray-Player-TV-Geraete-Video-DVD-8113555.html

mfg, crae


----------



## desm_ (6. November 2013)

Der Ton soll ganz normal per HDMI übertragen werden. Der Philips hört sich ganz gut an, das Display wirkt aber ziemlich billig, der Sony S4100 hat im Vergleich dazu richtig hochwertiges Display, wäre da nicht die Lautstärke 

Lautstärke ist auch immer ziemlich subjektiv, da der S5100 bei Computerbild als leise beworben wird, obwohl er höchstwahrscheinlich dasselbe Laufwerk wie der S4100 hat. CHIP sagt wieder, dass der von dir erwähnte Philips nicht zu den leisesten gehört...

Sonst finde ich ihn optisch auch nicht recht ansprechend, bei dem Testvideo von Computerbild finde ich ihn wieder relativ ok, wenn auch nicht unbedingt schön 
Der Panasonic DMP-BDT234EG gefällt mir ganz gut, allerdings könnte ich dann preislich auch gleich zum LG BP730 greifen, der mir am besten gefällt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie die Magic Remote ist...
Problem hierbei ist wieder, dass ich weder die ganzen Medienfunktionen, noch 4K (BP730) und 3D brauche (zumindest vorerst)...

Zwischenfazit: Den LG BP420 werde ich mir nicht holen, da er schon ein älteres Modell ist 

Lg desm_


----------



## crae (6. November 2013)

Also bei HDMI macht es dann nichts aus, welchen Anschluss (Ton) er hat.
Falls du wirklich das Geld hast (die Preise bei chip stimmen übrigens nicht, sind fast immer gesunken) nimm diese hier:
LG BP730 - Test - CHIP Online
Philips BDP7700 - Test - CHIP Online
oder falls du etwas billiger wegkommen willst:
LG BP620 - Test - CHIP Online
Lautstärke liegt zwischen 0,1-0,6sone, das ist sehr leise und aus ein paar Metern, die man vom Fernseher weg hockt und durch den Sound des Fernsehers total unhörbar sein, auch in leisen Szenen.
Die Player sind alle Top und sehen auch alle ziemlich gut aus. Bei der Lautstärke kommt es übrigens auf die Impdepanz der Lautsprecher deines Fernsehers an (sollte aber i.d.R. keine Probleme geben). Ich hätte von anfang an von chip was nehmen sollen, auch wenn du im Endeffekt keinem komplett trauen kannst, am ehesten Chip und noch eher ein paar hi-fi/digitalforum-Usern, aber die sind halt auch wieder subjektiv...

mfg, crae


----------



## desm_ (6. November 2013)

Die Preise schaue ich sowieso immer bei Amazon nach  
Wenn es wirklich eine Investition für mehrere Jahre wäre, würde ich auch die 140€ für den LG oder Philips ausgeben. 

Du sagst ja die Amazon-Bewertungen kann man vergessen, aber der Philips BDP7700 hat 50 1-Stern-Bewertungen von insgesamt 250 Rezensionen. Und bei Chip.de ist er wieder auf Platz 1 gelistet...
Optisch finde ich den LG BP730 ansprechender, wenn der BP620 auch meine Anforderungen erfüllt, soll es mir aber auch recht sein 
Aber wäre da nicht der neue BP630 besser?


----------



## crae (6. November 2013)

Der 620 kostet weniger und ist 0,2 sone leiser, Vorteile des 630 kann ich nicht ausmachen. Ama ist i.d.R. nicht so gut zum Vergleichen, da jeder Idiot reinschreiben kann. Aber wenn du Geld sparen willst und dir dich die Kritiken bei ama trotzdem nicht loslassen hol dir einfach den 620, (Chip: Bildqualität 620: 95%, bdp7700: 96%, wirst du niemals merken) der hat auch sehr gute Rezenssionen bei ama.
Ach ja generell noch bei geizhals findest du oftmals Elektronik billiger (in diesem Fall jetzt nicht) bei seriösen shops wie alternate, mindfactory, hwv, ...

mfg, crae


----------



## desm_ (6. November 2013)

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den BP420? Davon gibts zwar keinen Chip-Testbericht, sollte aber ziemlich ähnlich sein, bis auf das fehlende WLAN, was ich aber nicht brauche.
Kann man den Sone-Werten wirklich glauben? Gibt es da keine Schwankungen innerhalb der Produktion, sodass einer 0,6 Sone hat und ein anderer 0,4?

Gegen Alternate, Mindfactory,... spricht, dass ich aus Österreich komme und der Preisvorteil bei 10€ Versandkosten in den meisten Fällen wieder weg ist 
Außerdem loben Amazon immer alle Leute bzgl. des Services und der Rücksendungen.

Noch was, auf Amazon.de steht, sie nehmen Artikel innerhalb von 30 Tagen ungeöffnet zurück, innerhalb von 14 Tagen kann ich ihn aber auch ausprobiert haben oder? Und die 14 Tage gelten ab Annahmedatum und bis zum Datum, an dem ich auf der Webseite die Erstattung angefordert habe (also nicht ab Absendedatum), oder?


----------



## crae (7. November 2013)

Also wenn du mal auf chip (oder auch http://www.testberichte.de/p/lg-ele...p/lg-electronics-tests/bp420-testbericht.html) schaust, die haben alle eine Testnote zw. 1,4-2. Die einzigen Kritikpunkte sind wirklich der fehlende analog Anschluss, wo sich aber ein DAC nachrüsten lässt (Testbericht über Blu-ray-Player in STEREO 9/2013) und die schlechte Internetfunktion, aber alles was dich ja nicht betrifft. Vielleicht wäre da ein Panasonic oder so besser, aber die haben ja wieder schlechtere Kritiken bei amazon und sind oft teuerer, somit ist ein LG für dich die beste Wahl.
Was die Lautstärke angeht, kannst du nur testen, computerbild schreibt zb das der 620 laut ist chip das er leise (0,4 sone) ist. Produktionsfehler gibt es überall, aber die machen keine 0,2 sone aus sondern 0,002 wenns hochkommt  ...Bestell dir am besten den 420, der ist preiswert und sehr gut, würde ich mir auch kaufen, bloß will ich mir demnächst eine ps4 holen  
Und noch ein Wort zu Amazon: Die sind wirklich Top, ein Bekannter von mir hat bei seinem ersten PC-Zusammenbau bestimmt Dinge im Wert von 500 Euro abgeschossen, solange man es in 30 Tagen zurücksendet passt alles, nur extrem übertreiben darfst du nicht, weil du dann evtl. gesperrt wirst, wenn zu viele Retouren kommen. Der Support von andere Firmen ist jedoch auch oftmals Top.

mfg, crae


----------



## desm_ (7. November 2013)

Dann wird es wahrscheinlich der BP420.
Ich hoffe mal der ist leise 

Viel Spaß mit der PS4, auch wenn ich nicht verstehen kann wieso man sich bei so einem PC eine Konsole holt 

Lg desm_


----------



## crae (7. November 2013)

Ja ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig, mein Lieblingsspiel (Destiny) erscheint für ps4 und ein BR-Player wäre auch nicht schlecht, ich weißt wegen einem Spiel kauft man keine Konsole, aber es ist einfach hammer und es erscheinen ja noch ein paar coole Exclusives. Falls du noch Fragen hast kannst mir jederzeit ne pm schreiben, viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!

mfg, crae


----------



## desm_ (7. November 2013)

Dann vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 

Sollte ich mit dem BP420 nicht zufrieden sein, werde ich mich nochmal melden 

Wollte mir auch schon fast eine PS3 holen wegen GTA V, habs dann aber bleiben lassen...


----------

